# Decision Time



## Rob26 (Mar 2, 2020)

So I have signed up with a subscription service. But need to work out best way forward. I quite light the Cloud based version but can see some issues.Notably the lack of printing and the likely event of needing more storage. With the plan, I have also upgraded to Lightroom Classic 9.2 and since this is like 6.14 but better this is my preference. How do I close 3.2 down so that when I next import I avoid any risk of them going to the cloud. I have space on my hard drive and like thinks nice and simple.
Rob


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 2, 2020)

Top left of Lightroom near the Lightroom logo use down arrow and pause synchronisation. Also, in Menu/Lightroom/Preferences/Lightroom Synchronisation, you have the option to remove already synchronized images.

For Lightroom on mobile, the option to print can be found under the share icon and then share with... Print.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 2, 2020)

I forgot to add that you may want to check in your collections if there are any synchronisation symbol left in the left column. See image.


----------



## Rob26 (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for info


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 3, 2020)

So just to check, Classic is going to be your primary? If so, you might as well uninstall Cloudy and remove the Lightroom Library file so that you're just using Classic (but make sure you have all of your originals in Classic, of course)


----------

